

Seven Reasons to Upgrade to Ubuntu Lucid Lynx - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/biz-enterprise/303813-seven-reasons-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-lucid-lynx

======
wwortiz
If you want a stable release I would recommend waiting a month as Ubuntu
releases are always shaky the first few weeks.

I tried the beta on a laptop and a desktop, the laptop with an ati card worked
great with no real problems (I'm actually still using it),but the desktop with
nvidia failed to load without doing an alternate install and changing from
free to proprietary drivers but they may have fixed that.

~~~
barnaby
>>>I tried the beta on a laptop and a desktop,

It's labeled Beta because things don't work quite right yet. I find that
waiting 3 days is usually enough to get a stable as hell release.

Of course, I'm going to a release party today and am upgrading, so no waiting
for me.

------
sandGorgon
Two big reasons to not upgrade - if you are on any hardware other than Intel
graphics, then your experience is screwed (since opensource nvidia driver is
enabled by default, for getting KMS and Plymouth to work). The problems
include bad graphics, no resume after suspend, etc.

Two: 2.6.32 lucid kernel has huge backported patches (especially the DRM
code). IMHO, the better kernel is going to be 2.6.33 and later (what with
Linus fixing really quirky issues <http://lwn.net/Articles/383162/>)

~~~
Xurinos
I second this.

I ran fine in 8.4 and thought an upgrade would be nice so I could get all the
latest software. I was wrong. At 9.4, Ubuntu broke half my laptop's
functionality. 9.10 had the same issues. I read that the patches I needed for
some of my problems were already in Lucid, so I upgraded to the latest beta.
Lucid fixed my resume issue (with network reconnection! imagine being able to
resume but not being able to bring back your network without rebooting).

But still broken since 9.4:

(1) I must close my lid twice in order for the OS to recognize that I want to
go to sleep.

(2) I must remap volume keys to other keyboard keys because someone forgot my
laptop's situation of having different events for the same key.

(3) I must forget about seeing any kind of splash screen or console display
during boot until I get to X login... and forget about using grub2.

I want to get other people to use linux, but if you make your common user have
to download and compile random patches from random people on random forums
just to get the OS to recognize SLEEP, you failed to provide a working OS. If
you provide an Upgrade button in your updater GUI, suggesting an official
supported release, you most definitely need to avoid breaking basic working
features.

And I have tried out the patch path, tried the uncommon user approach... These
things break other features or do not solve the problem at all. I do not have
the time to understand the full situation and then fix things that new
releases broke because someone thought their refactoring or their new and cool
updated driver was better for everyone (I am talking to you, evdev).

It is 2010, and we still cannot get 5-10 year old laptops to work? Sleep?
Wireless networking? Video? It makes my old Windows XP installation feel like
a breath of fresh air after playing with Ubuntu. The only reason I persist is
that I love linux as a development environment.

~~~
rlpb
> (1) I must close my lid twice in order for the OS to recognize that I want
> to go to sleep.

This is interesting. On 8.10 and 9.10, my laptop won't sleep unless I keep the
laptop lid open until it's done.

------
nearestneighbor
> The final release of Ubuntu's Lucid Lynx (Ubuntu 10.4) has finally arrived.

Premature blogging.

~~~
nfnaaron
What's premature? I don't see anything about "beta" at ubuntu's download page.
It looks like final.

------
drKarl
IMHO the best reason is faster boot and perhaps LTS. -Ubuntu One is nice, but
not a must. -The new Light theme is just the default theme and it can be
changed, so not a reason to upgrade. -The inclusion of Quickly and Acire on
the repositories is fine if you're programming with Python... -I'm not that
into FB, Twitter, etc so that's not a plus for me -I see KDE as bloated, I do
prefer something more lightweight like Lxde or Xfce

------
mbrubeck
The biggest benefit for me is that it connects to WiFi several times faster
after resume from standby (thanks to the new HAL-less device management).

------
growt
One reason not to upgrade: They still ship with the shitty kaffeine 1.0 pre
release :(

Edit: ... and pulseaudio

~~~
growt
ok I'm upgrading right now, stop the downvotes ;)

